# Orange coco pot call w/ cherry striker



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Mar 9, 2016)

Took a long time to find coco pot call blanks and when i did *@**Schroedc* hooked me up big time. Slate over glass with a cherry striker.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice Greg, very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2016)

Perty....nicely done Greg. That came out pretty nice looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

I like!! Nice work. Got to love that off color coco.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 10, 2016)

sweet looking pots I love the orange stuff hard to fine it like that


----------

